# Who put this crap in my road?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Service I did, where stuff magically appeared in my working space after inspection.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hack. You used SEU cable. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Hack. You used SEU cable. :laughing:


At least it's neatly run. I got some guff before when I posted still pictures for not having the first strap on the right hand can a few inches closer to the can. Big woop-dee-doo.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Marc ......... are you dying?




I mean you seem to be looking back at your life all of a sudden. :jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> At least it's neatly run. I got some guff before when I posted still pictures for not having the first strap on the right hand can a few inches closer to the can. Big woop-dee-doo.


It looks good to me. 

The 10/2 romex feed is nice.  (I know it's not yours.)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Marc ......... are you dying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. I'm not doing anything today, and this stuff was all within walking distance of my house. Heck, I could post videos like this for weeks if I got in the car and took a drive. Many of us probably could. Nah, mostly, the forum is slower now, so it's a good time to stir things up a bit, and get some discussion rolling.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Nah. I'm not doing anything today, and this stuff was all within walking distance of my house. Heck, I could post videos like this for weeks if I got in the car and took a drive. Many of us probably could. Nah, mostly, the forum is slower now, so it's a good time to stir things up a bit, and get some discussion rolling.



I figured it's because you bought a video camera yesterday. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I figured it's because you bought a video camera yesterday. :laughing:


No. I just used my phone. I don't even own a video camera. Couple of the kids have one, but I don't.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> No. I just used my phone.


Really good quality for a phone..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

B4T said:


> Really good quality for a phone..


iPhone 3Gs. I never realized that it took video until a couple months ago. My wife took video with her iPhone 4, and I said something about wishing mine did that. She said, "It does!", and showed me. :blink:


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

The iphone4 takes video in 720p, technically HD.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

You lost me the instant you used the 'word' "irregardless".


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> You lost me the instant you used the 'word' "irregardless".


That means that the AC units were not in the original plan..


*Adv.**1.**irregardless* - regardless; a combination of irrespective and regardless sometimes used humorously colloquialism - a colloquial expression; characteristic of spoken or written communication that seeks to imitate informal speech


----------



## electric_avenue (Aug 7, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> That means that the AC units were not in the original plan..
> 
> 
> *Adv.**1.**irregardless* - regardless; a combination of irrespective and regardless sometimes used humorously colloquialism - a colloquial expression; characteristic of spoken or written communication that seeks to imitate informal speech


No point in explaining it to him. He has some kind of a weird freakish fetish *against* that word.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's not really a word I use, so I had to watch the video again. I thought it would be weird if I used it. It does sound like I said "irregardless", but I actually slurred "ehhh" and "regardless", in short succession. 

Doesn't matter. James Earl Jones was all setup to narrate my short video, but he had to back out at the last minute.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

James Earl Jones is a man I would have voted for. 
He always sounded like he was in control.


----------



## electric_avenue (Aug 7, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> James Earl Jones is a man I would have voted for.
> He always sounded like he was in control.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwfhZWyo0XQ&NR=1


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm gonna personally outlaw exposed SER! HACK!!! Just kidding, I do think it should be in conduit but wouldn't loose sleep over it. Looks good!


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Service I did, where stuff magically appeared in my working space after inspection.


You sound like a Yankee with a southern accent!:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> You sound like a Yankee with a southern accent!:laughing:


I knew I wasn't going crazy when I thought Marc sounded a bit southern.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Hack. You used SEU cable. :laughing:


I am surprised the place didn't burn down by now, that SE cable is no  good! :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> I am surprised the place didn't burn down by now, that SE cable is no  good! :laughing:


It's just 200 amp extension cord, don'tcha know? :laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

is that really the way you sound like


----------

